# Dosing Syringe - Pipette: the Perfect Tool



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I was looking around Rite Aid and found this cool looking syringe ($1.99). This thing is perfect for taking out anywhere between 1ml-10ml exactly. It even comes with a cool gadget (white funnel thing), that you plug into your bottle, flip the bottle upside down, and use the syringe to withdraw a specific amount of liquid. Nice huh?



















I think I'll use this for dosing Excel and Prime for now on! No more drippy caps and measuring out 1 ml based on threads inside a cap for me. 

-John N.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Just go to your local pharmacy and ask if they have any. They will most likely give you one for free.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

The only thing we don't get with medicine for the kids is the little cap thing for tilting the bottle upside down. I've been using 5 and 10ml syringes like that for quite a while.

If you know anyone with kids, they probably have a ton...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

The cool thing about those syringes is that if you have a super deep bottle and your ferts are running low you can attach airline tubing to the thingie on the end.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ah that's another good idea Gumby! Didn't think of that one. I'll have to try it out when I start running low.

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll try the airline thing, too. In this case it will be for medicine!!!


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Back when I was an EMT, I used to take 5 and 10ml syringes from the various hospitals that I visited. They work great for measuring liquid ferts. Endless supply and free to boot.


----------



## snoopfish (Dec 19, 2005)

When using this method to measure your liquids, you can leave this rubber port in the bottle that you need to draw from and just close the lid provided. If you do this, make sure you take the stopper out from time to time and clean it around the edge that meets the bottle, as liquid can get in and cause the seal to be wet. I used to work in hospital pharmacy and had to use this method to do oral syringe doses for pediatric patients. I have seen it happen where someone tipped a bottle upside down to withdraw a dosage and have the stopper come flying out and liquid all over the place !! YIKES !!


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

and you can make a neat bubble counter with it. 

Somebody originated this idea on the forums, and i reprint it here for y'all.

OK you need the following items:

1. An oral syringe found at rite aid for $1.99.

2. One check valve.I used a brand called Profile found at petco also for $1.99.

3.Silicon adhesive.

What you do is pull the plunger part off.It should slide right off with no problem.

Next step is to coat the outer surface of the check valve with silicon and then slide it into the area where the plunger was.You might need to add/remove silicon as needed to make the seal air tight.Let it dry over night.


Last step is to just attach tubing.The great thing about this design is there is only one area to worry about leaks and also the top spout part is molded to be the exact same diameter as standard silicon tubing used with co2 setups.

Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool another great use for this versatile tool. I have to try the bubble counter thing too, sounds like it'll do the trick.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

For a 1.99, I don't think I have to hunt down someone with kids to get freebies! I can swing 1.99! Several years ago I knew someone who made nutrient slurries: mix powder trace, NPK, and wet clay, and would inject this slurry from a syringe into the substrate. Great for feeding swords and Cryps.


----------



## JimM (Aug 26, 2005)

fredyk said:


> and you can make a neat bubble counter with it.
> 
> Somebody originated this idea on the forums, and i reprint it here for y'all.
> 
> ...


I saw the same post and tried it out, works great! but instead of using any silicone I wrapped the outside of the check valve in teflon tape, stretching it as I went around, then jammed it in.. very tight and leakproof fit.

I'll get another one for dosing asap.


----------

